# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Range time

## Lore

Hi folks,
Does anyone have any tips on some good places to go for some quiet, casual practice around East Auckland, Botany, Howick, Clevedon, Beachlands, etc?  I'm trying to find a range that's open late or even a property with a couple of bales on it so I can get frequent practice in a few times a week to get my marksmanship on point for hunting.  Anyone know of any good ranges open til late weekdays?
Cheers!

----------


## northdude

what cal

----------


## Lore

> what cal


I don't think arrows come in different calibres but it's a 45lb recurve stick launcher if that helps.

----------


## northdude

OK didn't see it was in archery section

----------


## Lore

Haha, all good, I had to double check I put it in the right forum before being a smart arse.

----------


## RobinHood

Hi Lore

I often practice at Te Puru park on my 600x600 target. I use a 70lb compound and no one has seemed to mind even on weekends. Do you hunt with your recurve?

----------


## Lore

> Hi Lore
> 
> I often practice at Te Puru park on my 600x600 target. I use a 70lb compound and no one has seemed to mind even on weekends. Do you hunt with your recurve?


Hi mate,
I had taken my recurve for a walk a few times but recently just changed to a 70lb compound bow.  Never used to like them but I've been getting dialed in with that for a solo hunt at the end of the month.  I decided a recurve just wasn't the right way to hunt (for me anyways).
I live near Te Puru if you want to catch up.  My place has a 45yrd driveway so I shoot up it everyday after work.

----------

